# stabilizer mounted camera



## watsondc (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone out there have recommendations for a stabilizer-mounted video camera? I was wondering about picture quality, zoom ability, noise, and if the camera affects your shot?


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Didn't know they made such a thing. Link or more info., if you have it. I have seen a mount that screws in the hole where your stabilizer is which you can affix your video camera to but it deletes your stabilizer. I have been thinking about trying one of them myself for the upcomming year. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO, regardless of quality they don't work very effectively. At best, you get the shot on film. But, it's almost impossible to film animals coming in or after the shot because you have to point the bow at the animal at all times. It's just not practical. In a pop-up blind, film from a tripod, from a tree use a camera arm of some sort.

Chunky films pretty much everything he shoots, I'm sure he can offer some good advice.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, Palerider you give me to much credit. I film about half of what I shoot. My friend Buff almost won't shoot if he can't get it on film.

I have know about 3 guys who tried to use those cameras, and checked out lots of footage on "huntingfootage.com".

Like the wise man above mentioned...they don't work very well. The bow vibrates at the shot and the most important part...the arrow flying...is always blurry.

If I were using several cameras, I might use one and just take a couple of outtakes from it. The same goes for the hat cams and all the little micro cams (IMHO). Cool idea, but not very usable in hunting situations.


----------

